
Bits of Destruction Hit Book Publishing Business: Part 1 - HoneyAndSilicon
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/bits_of_destruction_hit_book_publishing_part1.php
======
mblakele
Part 2 is at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=721696>

